# Southern Arizona Retriever Club



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard 37 dogs were called back to Open land blind which will start in the morning. I also heard (third hand) that the judges announced that 18 of these dogs were bleeding badly. I know some handles were called back. It sounds like the judges are in firm control.

The Amateur has started the land blind. I do not have callbacks for this stake, either.

I believe the Derby will run the last series tomorrow morning.

-Russ


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Open call backs to 2nd series:*
2,4,5,7,9,13,15,17,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,27,28,29,30,32
33,34,36,37,38,41,44,46,47,48,49,50,52,53,54,56,59


*Amateur call backs to 3rd series:*
2,3,4,6,7,9,13,20,21,22,23,26,27,29,31,32,33,36,41

*Derby* has five more dogs to run in the 3rd series tomorrow morning.

-Russ


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Russ, thank you.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates from today's trial?


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking for info on Doit "Nike" hows he doin?


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Way to go Steve and Lucy on the Open Jam!!!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Mel Milton won the Open.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Brandon Bromley said:


> Way to go Steve and Lucy on the Open Jam!!!


X2 Way to go Steve and Lucy


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Congratulaions Mel. Any other news on the Qual, Am, and Open?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats Steve & Lucy!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

labsforme said:


> Congratulaions Mel. Any other news on the Qual, Am, and Open?
> 
> Thanks,


All I can remember is that Patti took 2nd in the Q. I don't remember which dog.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good on Mel!!*


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

Paul Foster won the AM with Nike and Sally Foster won the Qual with Chipper


----------



## Brokengunz (Sep 3, 2011)

just heard Nike won the amature, and jammed the open, 1/2 point for his AFC 
Nike puppies due this week


----------



## DJS (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrat's Steve and Lucy on the open JAM!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> All I can remember is that Patti took 2nd in the Q. I don't remember which dog.


Pattie took the second in the Qual with Megan Ruth Aud's dog.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Mel and Margo on your Open win!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Congratulations to Mel. I think that'll be FC for Margo. Harry


----------



## Derrick Wilkerson (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations to Mel and Margo on their open win.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> Congratulations to Mel. I think that'll be FC for Margo. Harry


 

Yes you are correct that does give Mel and Margo the FC. Margo was the only dog with a perfect job on a dificult 4th series quad.
Way ta go Mel!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Steve, I assume its you and your Lucy that jammed the open???? Huge, huge congrats! Where was this trial and are you still down south now?


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

2tall said:


> Steve, I assume its you and your Lucy that jammed the open???? Huge, huge congrats! Where was this trial and are you still down south now?


 

Yep that was me. Trial was in Niland Cal and I will be back down there to run the next two weekends before going home.
Sure was fun. Hope the next two are as fun, or more;-)


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Steve, congratulations.To Ruth and Megan as well.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulation to Linda Erwin for the Derby win with Riley! Also to Arnie Erwin for the 4th place ribbon with Jato!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats to Ruth and Megan


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody have complete results? Thanks!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Results are posted at EE

Florence


----------

